# Horizontales Scrollen in iFrame verhindern



## tobmir (9. Dezember 2003)

*hrizontales Scrollen in iFrame verhindern*

Ich habe einen iFrame erstellt. In diesem Frame ist genug Platz für text, Bilder, etc. Aber auch wenn genügend Platz ist, ist eine horizontale Scrollbar da.
Diese hat nur ein klitzekleines bisschen zu scrollen. 
Aber wie gesagt ist da nix wozu es sich zum scrollen lohnt. 

Mit dem Code 
	
	
	



```
style="overflow-x:hidden ;overflow-y:show"
```
  im Bodytag sollte das unterbunden werden. Leider geht das nicht im IE sondern bei Netscape und ähnliche Browser.

Gibt es also einen Code um sowas für alle Browser zu unterbinden?
Wenn ja welchen?


----------



## aNero (9. Dezember 2003)

wie wärs einfach mit width=x wobei  x einfach die weite vom fenster ist?  mit overflow geht das nur wen eine grafik den rahmen sprengt


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

setz erstmal <body style="padding:0px; margin:0px;"> vielleicht hat sich dann dein Problem schon erledigt  - ansonsten verweise ich dich auf http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130016.html - hat damals geklappt als ich es geschrieben habe. Achte auch darauf das du keine ";" vergisst - CSS ist da manchmal ziemlich kleinlich...

bye


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *overflow geht das nur wen eine grafik den rahmen sprengt *


Overflow hat nix mit grafiken zu tun - du kannst mit Overflow genauso scrollbare Bereiche verwirklichen wie mit Iframes...


----------



## tobmir (10. Dezember 2003)

Alles ausprobiert aber nichts geht.



> wie wärs einfach mit width=x wobei x einfach die weite vom fenster ist?


Tja du sagst einfach aber das Fenster ist groß genug. Das hab ich oben erwähnt. Auch wenn ich das größer mache bleibt da was zum Scrollen.

Ich hab den Text auch schon un eine Tabelle gepackt und Breite auf 90% gestellt. Also am Fensterrand ist absolut nix aber trotzdem will das *piep*teil scrollen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Dezember 2003)

Zeig mal dein Beispiel wenn du's schon önline irgendwo hast...


----------



## gemino (22. Dezember 2003)

könnte es sein dass du dreamweaver MX2004 verwendest ? ich verwende den nämlich und habe das gleiche problem. weiters habe ich noch jemanden im netz gefunden der das gleiche problem mit DV2004MX hatte.
ich hab folgendes gemacht: <html style="overflow-x:hidden;">
jetzt gehts einwandfrei.

allerdings macht DV sowieso einige komische sachen, z.B. bei der Ansicht mit Frames, stimmt die Ansicht nicht mit dem überein wie man's dann online sieht, gerade wenn man frameübergreifende grafiken hat und so. ziemlich komisch.....


----------



## tobmir (22. Dezember 2003)

nee, benutze SuperHTML. <html style="overflow-x:hidden;"> hab ich ja schon probiert aber nix. es bleibt so.


----------

